# Norwegian: Alle blir ikke fornøyde



## A Gargantua

Hi all

I'm having a bit of a blank about what "Alle blir ikke fornøyde" means. I thought it meant "Not everyone will be satisfied", but then wondered if "ikke alle blir fornøyde" would not be "Not everyone will be satisfied". So does "Alle blir ikke fornøyde" mean "No-one will be satisfied?" or is it just another way of saying "ikke alle blir fornøyde?

Many thanks
A Gargantua


----------



## Bokfinken

"Alle blir ikke fornøyde" means "Not everyone will be satisfied", but a better way to say it would be "Ikke alle blir fornøyde".

"No-one will be satisfied" is "Ingen blir fornøyde".


----------



## A Gargantua

Many thanks for that, it is very helpful. I'm kicking myself now re "Ingen blir fornøyde"! 

Tusen takk
A Gargantua


----------



## winenous

Isn't there an ambiguity? Could it not also mean "Everyone will be not satisfied"?

That was my first thought, but then I am not a native speaker.


----------



## raumar

winenous said:


> Could it not also mean "Everyone will be not satisfied"?



No, "Alle blir ikke fornøyde" is very awkward if you mean to say that everyone will be dissatisfied, so there is no real ambiguity here. The natural way to express that would be "Alle blir misfornøyde". 

I am not a native English speaker, but wouldn't "Everyone will be not satisfied" be awkward in English as well?


----------



## winenous

raumar said:


> I am not a native English speaker, but wouldn't "Everyone will be not satisfied" be awkward in English as well?


I suppose it doesn't flow very well, but might be said that way for emphasis when spoken, and there is certainly nothing wrong with it. Maybe it would work better where _satisfied_ means _satiated_, so the opposite of _satisfied_ would be _unsatisfied_. Not sure really - just thinking out loud.

Oh, and thanks for the reply my question on the Norwegian!


----------



## Sortekatt

Kunne man si "Alle blir ufornøyde"?  for "Everyone will be unsatisfied"?


----------



## raumar

Nei, ordet  "ufornøyd" finnes nok ikke. Det motsatte av "fornøyd" er "misfornøyd".


----------



## Sortekatt

Takk for det!  So would "alle blir misfornøyd"  be the same as "ingen blir fornøyd"?


----------



## raumar

Not really. If 'ingen blir fornøyd', there may be some people that are neither satisfied nor dissatisfied.


----------

